# FYI: Streak start time, Lyft vs Uber



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

If there is a 3-4pm streak, I get the first ping at 255pm and arrive at pickup at 301pm, that 255pm ping will count as the first streak ride.

Unlike Uber, where the ping time (not pickup time) will be what decides whether the ride qualifies for a CTB bonus


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> If there is a 3-4pm streak, I get the first ping at 255pm and arrive at pickup at 301pm, that 255pm ping will count as the first streak ride.
> 
> Unlike Uber, where the ping time (not pickup time) will be what decides whether the ride qualifies for a CTB bonus


Really? Never know that.

I know Lyft is when you accept it, not pick up...

But one thing I like Uber is ....I canceled ride and my 3 ride Bonus still there 
Probably Uber is not call Streak lol


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> know Lyft is when you accept it, not pick up..


Maybe that applies towards the end of the streak? For example, 3-4pm streak, you finished one streak already and get the first ping for the new streak at 358pm but don't get to your pickup until 403pm, maybe that ride counts to begin the new streak?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Maybe that applies towards the end of the streak? For example, 3-4pm streak, you finished one streak already and get the first ping for the new streak at 358pm but don't get to your pickup until 403pm, maybe that ride counts to begin the new streak?


I know Lyft streak always have 1 Hour Gap....

Example like 

3 Ride 15$ Bonus 1-2 PM
3 Ride 15$ Bonus 3-4 PM
3 Ride 15$ Bonus 5-6 PM

If streak begin at 4PM, Do not accept ride at 3:58 PM. that ride will not be count as streak....
I know is silly,
Lyft should get their Software Engineer to make it count!!!

All drivers should write support so they will change. More Drivers report to support, Most likely they will change!
Also Lyft Streak making non sense since Uber don't have it? Uber is just 3 Ride Bonus. Which you get bonus after 3 ride?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> If streak begin at 4PM, Do not accept ride at 3:58 PM. that ride will not be count as streak....


Nope, it counts if you start the pickup at or after 4:00 p.m.

Here's the proof for today's 3-4pm streak


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Nope, it counts if you start the ride at or after 4:00 p.m.
> 
> Here's the proof for today's 3-4pm streak


You sure is not Pax cancel count? If theres cancellation fee?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

If that was the case, the streak bonus would have been awarded after the pax cancellation, not after the Lyft ride.

But more accurately, I tried to turn on the last ride after starting the 2:5x pm ride thinking this was not a streak ride, and it gave me the "stay online for streak?" popup confirmation


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I know Lyft streak always have 1 Hour Gap....
> 
> Example like
> 
> ...


Correct.

When doing Lyft streaks, I sit there offline until the streak time slides up into the current promos box, then go online, just to be safe.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Correct.
> 
> When doing Lyft streaks, I sit there offline until the streak time slides up into the current promos box, then go online, just to be safe.


That's what I usually do, Just take a break using Facebook and stuff lol


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I just proved to you you're wrong. It's ok to go online 3-5m before as long as you don't do the pickup before the period starts


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I just proved to you you're wrong. It's ok to go online 3-5m before as long as you don't do the pickup before the period starts


I can assure you, you proved nothing, I do 90% of my rides on Lyft, over 5,000, it was more likely a glitch, or a perk because you might be a newer driver. The last streak I had like that with Lyft, the ride I accepted and picked up a few minutes before the streak started did not count, but the stacked ping that I picked up 11 minutes later did.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I just proved to you you're wrong. It's ok to go online 3-5m before as long as you don't do the pickup before the period starts


I do pretty much all my Lyft rides during streak times only.

One must WAIT until the streak time has begun before accepting a new trip for it to count as the first ride in a new streak period.

The only exception is if, say a streak time starts at 3pm, you accept a trip at 2:59pm, and while enroute at 3:01pm your trip gets swapped to a different pickup.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Nope

I love how you can show proof that 3 + 5 = 8 and people are still like "yup 3+5=7 I been doing maffs a long time"


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Nope
> 
> I love how you can show proof that 3 + 5 = 8 and people are still like "yup 3+5=7 I been doing maffs a long time"


Dude, as was said: you didn't prove anything.

We know very well how the system works. What your screenshot shows is that you either started a streak during the 2pm-3pm hour, while there was a streak during that hour, and you didn't finish it until almost an hour later - OR - as I also said, you got swapped to a different ride while enroute to that first trip for a 3pm-4pm streak hour.

We _know_ very well how this works.

The only way to _prove_ what you think you're trying to prove (which you won't, because you're talking to thousands and thousands of trips worth of experienced drivers who know how it works, new guy), is to video record your phone screen - and don't stop it until you finish the streak, and also show all the menus showing which hour the streak bonus was for, and that you didn't get trip-swapped while enroute for that first trip.

Next thing you're going to tell us is how great the Uber/Lyft rental program is, and we're all morons. (Oops, wait, you did that already, too.)

New drivers are always the only ones here who are right, while the breadth of knowledge and years of experience here are just wrong. We know. You should probably just ask @MHR to ban us all for spreading misinformation.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I clearly stated that the streak was 3-4. If you can get somebody that drives in my area to show that it was not 3:00 to 4:00 p.m., I will pay you whatever amount of money you want so long as you're willing to pay me whatever amount of money I want if you're wrong.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Brand new.

You wanna try that "you're stealing someone else's screenshot" thing again?

Just because you've been doing something a long time doesn't mean you can't be wrong.

I've heard that line by "old timers" in so many different industries that really weren't that good at what they did, when I came in and ran circles around them. They always cry "I've been doing this ___ years blah blah blah....."


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

If you tap on the streak offer, it tells you something like "accept or begin a trip" within the specified one hour period. I don't have a single streak offer currently showing in my app, so I can't take a screenshot.

I have done what OP is saying - i.e., accept a ping 5 minutes before the streak period starts, drive to the pax and start the trip right after the streak period starts, and have it credited as first ride in the streak. I have also started a trip when my phone is indicating that it's, say, 1:01 p.m., but see subsequently that Lyft is claiming that the trip actually started at 12:59, so they don't have to credit it for the streak (and tried to complain, and gotten the usual runaround). So now I always wait until it's two or three minutes after the hour before I start the trip.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Here's my rental. Roughly 12-13 hours of dead miles since I use almost 1 hour of app time on my way to and from home every day, and probably a couple more hours for errands (like food, bathroom, gas) while I'm on the road. Keeping app running while rejecting all rides, I don't get charged personal miles rate ($0.40/mi after taxes)

Roughly 60 hours 'actual' online time. Had a few bad rides due to mistakes I made. I made threads about some of them. Could have, and actually have, done better. Could have done worse. This is roughly what I expect after almost 3 weeks at it.

Obviously would make way more without the scam rental rates. But it's not horrible


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

_<crickets>_

You're right @UberChiefPIT , I should have gotten a job at McDonald's instead_._


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> The only way to _prove_ what you think you're trying to prove (which you won't, because you're talking to thousands and thousands of trips worth of experienced drivers who know how it works, new guy), is to video record your phone screen - and don't stop it until you finish the streak, and also show all the menus showing which hour the streak bonus was for, and that you didn't get trip-swapped while enroute for that first trip.


I posted this thread as a resource to take advantage of if you found yourself in the situation, yet you again found a way to turn it into some pissing contest and make a total ass out of yourself while being wrong as usual.

But since we're at it, I'm very sure of what I say, and if you're absolutely sure of what you say, you would have no problem betting a decent sum of money and back your claims? Put the money up on escrow, no weaseling out.

I would be very happy to make the video, let's put some money where your mouth is. If you absolutely believe what you say is true without a doubt, you would have no problem backing it up. Right?

Otherwise, STFU you know-it-all-wannabe, your words mean nothing because you don't even believe yourself

I'm the honey badger, you're the jackal:


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Love how this wannabe fake @UberChiefPIT stfu's when asked to put up or shut up.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Here's my rental. Roughly 12-13 hours of dead miles since I use almost 1 hour of app time on my way to and from home every day, and probably a couple more hours for errands (like food, bathroom, gas) while I'm on the road. Keeping app running while rejecting all rides, I don't get charged personal miles rate ($0.40/mi after taxes)
> 
> Roughly 60 hours 'actual' online time. Had a few bad rides due to mistakes I made. I made threads about some of them. Could have, and actually have, done better. Could have done worse. This is roughly what I expect after almost 3 weeks at it.
> 
> Obviously would make way more without the scam rental rates. But it's not horrible


Good job, you broke the law, I'll let you figure it out


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Bad job, you're just a tard who misinterpreted it, I'll let you figure it out.

Love how @UberChiefPIT's fake salty ass is still watching LMAO


----------

